# 6 month mewing transformation



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

Hardmewed 6 hours a day and did thumb pulling


----------



## Dionysus (Jul 21, 2020)

Looks frauded


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

Dionysus said:


> Looks frauded


just mewing


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2020)

Amazing results. I can’t see how anyone can deny mewing when there’s results like this.


----------



## Britishlooksmaxxer (Jul 21, 2020)

Why’d you copy my thread idea you jew


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Amazing results. I can’t see how anyone can deny mewing when there’s results like this.


imagine saying mewing doesnt work after i've proved it does


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> imagine saying mewing doesnt work after i've proved it does


Great job proving them wrong. Now just listen to subliminals to change your eye color and you will be a Chad.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Great job proving them wrong. Now just listen to subliminals to change your eye color and you will be a Chad.


Wtf i just listened to a subliminal and


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

OMG i took a shower and look what happened


----------



## LOOKMAXXER (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> just mewing


PITT do u mew ? is it legit or just cope ?


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 532200
> OMG i took a shower and look what happened





LOOKMAXXER said:


> PITT do u mew ? is it legit or just cope ?


----------



## Mr.cope (Jul 21, 2020)

LOOKMAXXER said:


> PITT do u mew ? is it legit or just cope ?


Its legit look at the results


----------



## Madness (Jul 21, 2020)

Casually doxxed himself here.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

Mr.cope said:


> Its legit look at the results


just look at the results in the op tbh insane


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

Madness said:


> Casually doxxed himself here.


I dont think you can doxx me with only my first and last name tbh theres more than one person named Tyler Durden so i should be fine


----------



## Deleted member 6191 (Jul 21, 2020)

Madness said:


> Casually doxxed himself here.


Tyler Durden as user would be very diffuclt to find lmao


----------



## Madness (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> I dont think you can doxx me with only my first and last name tbh theres more than one person named Tyler Durden so i should be fine


You are Pitt confirmed. Almost soared over my head that Tyler durden is the bane of the guy in fight club


----------



## Patient A (Jul 21, 2020)

Your browser is not able to display this video.


----------



## Lev Peshkov (Jul 21, 2020)

LooksOverAll said:


> Amazing results. I can’t see how anyone can deny mewing when there’s results like this.


Yes bhai, just mew


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

Lev Peshkov said:


> Yes bhai, just mew


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

*JFL at believing mewing works in 2020*
*JFL at believing mewing works in 2020
JFL at believing mewing works in 2020*
*JFL at believing mewing works in 2020








 



 



 







 *


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> *JFL at believing mewing works in 2020*
> *JFL at believing mewing works in 2020
> JFL at believing mewing works in 2020*
> *JFL at believing mewing works in 2020
> ...


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


>




Explain urself
ArvidGustavssissy


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> Explain urself
> ArvidGustavssissy


*Rejected. At clubs. By 200+ girls. In 30 days.*
fake


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> *Rejected. At clubs. By 200+ girls. In 30 days.*
> fake








you picked the wrong fool, FOOL

it's all real

p.s. @ArvidGustavsson i made few posts and thread (mostly venting with rage JFL) about that experience in august 2019


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> View attachment 532265
> 
> 
> you picked the wrong fool, FOOL
> ...


Whats your psl


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Whats your psl



I was no more than 5.5/10. Idk about PSL shit


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> I was no more than 5.5/10. Idk about PSL shit


how could you get rejected so much if above average


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> how could you get rejected so much if above average



I am not above average.
Average is 6/10 to me.
I was like 5-5.25. On a 10 scale.

I don't know the PSL scale and never tried to understand how it works.


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

italian2001 said:


> I am not above average.
> Average is 6/10 to me.
> I was like 5-5.25. On a 10 scale.
> 
> I don't know the PSL scale and never tried to understand how it works.


brutal


----------



## italian2001 (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> brutal



Man you have been here since 4-5 months before me and have 10 times my stats
You obviously used bots JFL


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jul 21, 2020)




----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

THEMOGEE said:


> View attachment 532300
> 
> View attachment 532296


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> View attachment 532303


----------



## CommanderCope (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Spoiler: GAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what was the point of the spoiler jfl

Also you're jaw isn't perfectly parallel to the ground. Over boyo


----------



## CursedOne (Jul 21, 2020)

Mewing somehow worked for. I can see that I gained some maxxilary gains.


----------



## THEMOGEE (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Spoiler: GAY
> 
> 
> 
> ...


is that fucking Astrosky


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> what was the point of the spoiler jfl
> 
> Also you're jaw isn't perfectly parallel to the ground. Over boyo


thats not me


----------



## CommanderCope (Jul 21, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> thats not me


I was talking about the original post. not the nude photo lmao


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 21, 2020)

CommanderCope said:


> jaw isn't perfectly parallel to the ground.


maybe not but i have a long ramus


----------



## nastynas (Jul 21, 2020)

Brad you kinda look like a guy i know named ArvidGustavsson


----------



## poloralf (Jul 21, 2020)

Golden curry mogs you


----------



## ImABabana (Jul 21, 2020)

Those mewing retards would actually believe it too.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 23, 2020)

Fixed UEE and browringe


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 23, 2020)

Hunterslayer said:


> Fixed UEE and browringe


mewing can fix anything


----------



## Achilles (Jul 23, 2020)

dude on the left MOGS


----------



## ezio6 (Jul 23, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Hardmewed 6 hours a day and did thumb pulling
> View attachment 532174
> View attachment 532176


cobgrats bro


----------



## thecel (Jul 24, 2020)

Britishlooksmaxxer said:


> Why’d you copy my thread idea you jew



https://looksmax.org/threads/mewing-progress-pictures.170684/
Jewmogged


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Jul 24, 2020)

ded srs jfled outside


----------



## spark (Jul 24, 2020)

ArvidGustavsson said:


> Hardmewed 6 hours a day and did thumb pulling
> View attachment 532174
> View attachment 532176


Post it on 








Craniofacial Action Group | Facebook


Social media has given a powerful voice to the otherwise unheard masses. It has created a revolution and changed our lives for the better, in many ways. At the same time, many people are likely to...




www.facebook.com





troll these retards for once

even Mike and John Mew are active members and post there


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 24, 2020)

balding17yomanletcel said:


> ded srs jfled outside


real results


----------



## bluemind (Jul 24, 2020)

Mewing won't change your face like that lmfao.
You just look at mike mew's channel and watch the mini documentaries he does on people he treated.
They got great results and got treated very young, with MULTIPLE YEARS (5+) of work, appliances, machines and god knows what else he does to them. 
The concept of mewing is to raise awareness so the youngins can benefit greatly from it. Teens around 14-15, just keeping tounge on the roof of the mouth
alone, wont change much. of their apperance. The only awnser for dramatic changes at adult age is only surgery. Orthodontic treatment will only help with the insides, and mewing if you can do it, will improve your health and sleep. Breathing through the nose is the most important benefit you get from it, its without a doubt a must do, but don't try to make it seem like snake oil that does everything, because it doesn't.


----------



## Deleted member 5385 (Jul 24, 2020)

bluemind said:


> Mewing won't change your face like that lmfao.
> You just look at mike mew's channel and watch the mini documentaries he does on people he treated.
> They got great results and got treated very young, with MULTIPLE YEARS (5+) of work, appliances, machines and god knows what else he does to them.
> The concept of mewing is to raise awareness so the youngins can benefit greatly from it. Teens around 14-15, just keeping tounge on the roof of the mouth
> alone, wont change much. of their apperance. The only awnser for dramatic changes at adult age is only surgery. Orthodontic treatment will only help with the insides, and mewing if you can do it, will improve your health and sleep. Breathing through the nose is the most important benefit you get from it, its without a doubt a must do, but don't try to make it seem like snake oil that does everything, because it doesn't.


Greycel moment


----------



## Beetlejuice (Jul 24, 2020)

from chad to gigachad


----------



## father_john (Jul 25, 2020)

from invisible to prime women to invisible to prime women


----------



## Deleted member 4632 (Jul 25, 2020)

father_john said:


> from invisible to prime women to invisible to prime women


Yeah right


----------

